# FUSE BOX MELTED!!



## BlkTT (Feb 27, 2007)

So heres the deal, my alternator went out the other day and while i was unhooking the neg bat lead i noticed the fuse box above the batter was completly melted!! So i started the car and the main black line into that fuse box is the alt in which jumps to your battery and then to the interior of the car but this lead was HOT i couldnt even touch it! So i bought a new alternator and replaced the fuse box and i noticed that wife still gets burning HOT! Whats the deal? the audi dealership said its common but the parts guy said it was a loose wire?! ive checked them all! and dont want to melt that $100 fuse box again!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FUSE BOX MELTED!! (BlkTT)*

worse than melting, it could cause a fire!


----------



## Audihre (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FUSE BOX MELTED!! (BlkTT)*



BlkTT said:


> *wife* still gets burning HOT!QUOTE]
> I thought we were talking about a car here... lol
> I would have to say either a loose wire, severely corroded wire, or a loose wire grounding out.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Same thing happened with my daughter's Bug. Pretty scary.


----------



## BlkTT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

So what was wrong with it? ive checked all the wires>







im lost and i really dont wanna go get raped by the dealer...


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

before this link broke:








This damage was done:








No joke:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1591634.phtml
_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 2:04 PM 2-13-2009_


_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 2:05 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

that pixs gives me nigtmares, man..
and another problem is a leaking oil tank that is prone to fire


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Nothing like a good old Car-B-Q


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

did you say . Your wife is burning hot? pics please?
Seriously , No wire should get burning hot , if it is , then there is something wrong with the device that the wire is connected to, a loose connection from the wire to the connector or the wire is too thin for the load.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

i re-read that....
pics of burning hot wife please


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

if the box is really hot you have a bad ground somewhere.. you need to pull out the handy dandy multimeter and start checking wires to ground and checking the main grounds.. there was a TSB floating around a while back about installing extra grounds off the battery to the frame and engine to keep the TT cluster from going screwy and i did that.. ran a few extra ground cables.. one off the TB bolt to ground.. then a few of fthe Battery neg to body and engine... using die-electric grease and the resistance i was seeing on my ground went away and (knock on wood) i have not had a problem with anything on my cluster and i think my throttle response actually got cleaner after installing the ground wire to the TB bolt...


----------

